# Solved: Ipod Hard Reset is the only way to turn it on.



## throdne

Hello,

I have an 80 gb ipod video, and the only way to turn it on for the last 20 times or so, is to do a hard reset. holding select and menu buttons for 10 sec or so. but before this issue, I had never had to do this, so I restored it, and wiped it, and still the same problem. do you guys know if there is anything i can do to fix this problem?


----------



## ScottProdigy

You can go into Diagnostic mode by doing a hard reset, followed by holding in Select and Previous (left button on click wheel) when the Apple logo comes up. Here are some more details on what the tests do. Hopefully you will find out what your issue is. If it's not that old, I would recommend taking up Apple on their warranty, as they stand behind their product really well. You may end up paying a shipping fee depending on how long you've had it.

http://www.methodshop.com/gadgets/ipodsupport/diagnosticmode/index.shtml


----------



## macmedics

You might also be having a battery problem. If the battery is sick, the iPod can do all kinds of strange things. make sure you have a good charge by connecting it to a wall or car charger. If it's not able to take a charge because it's having battery/hard drive/power problems, try putting it into "disk mode" by holding the center and the the bottom button, when you plug it in. Leave it in disk mode for 20 minutes or so, to insure you've got a worthwhile charge on the battery before trying any other trouble shooting.

Batteries need to be replaced after 1.5 to 2 years of use.

Dana


----------



## throdne

it's fixed, i don't know what i did, but i think i just had to drain the batteries all the way ( witch took 2 whole days of playing music just to kill the thing.), then let is fully recharge. but now it works. thanks for your help

Throdne


----------



## macmedics

Just goes to show when the battery is messed up, it's hard to figure out what's going on. I shudder the think how many people trade their iPods in at the Apple Store (or elsewhere) when there's nothing that wrong with their iPod. Even if the battery is toast, it's easy to fix.


----------

